# K-met



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Perfectly normal, you will not see offgassing from sulfiting. The PPM is too low to even saturate the solution. If you moved the carboy from a warmer location, it would be normal for offgassing of CO2 to cease also as the cooler mead has a higher saturation level for the [email protected] being produced (if any). It would have to ferment enough to saturate the higher concentration to begin renewed offgassing.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I am assuming we are talking SO2 protection for a completed ferment and not an initial sterilization.
The K-Met crystals give something for the co2 in the mead to form onto. As the crystals dissolve the gas rushes to the surface in an almost violent barrage. Once the crystals dissolve (in mere second) the mead offgasses co2 in the same manner as usual.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes sir, I was referring to SO2 protection.

No off gassing made sense but wanted to make sure. Thank you gents.


----------

